# just recieved Brotherhood:)



## VeeDubEuro (Aug 31, 2009)

hey guys just recieved assassins creed brotherhood,:wave::driver::car::car: 1 day early of the worldwide release god i love pre-order muck-ups hehe!!!


VeeDubs


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I sitll have to finish the one before! I've had so many other games to get through I just hvaen't got round to it.


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

Get mine tomorrow. Cannot Wait!!! The Wife Will be RAGIN!! No X-factor this weekend! YAS!!


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Love the Creed games! Still need to get a few achievements from 1 and 2 before I buy this one.

All other games have taken the back burner for Fallout:NV at the mo for me.


----------

